# Lakeland Zombiefest '15



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

sooo...imagine my surprise when a week ago, i realized i had gone to a zombie festival and never posted pictures anywhere! and realized this would be a totally awesome place to post the pictures. my apologies if this is in the wrong section or anything. WARNING this is pretty picture heavy!

a close up of my first attempt at special effects makeup using liquid latex and uh...paper towel. XD








another progress shot. this time using liquid latex and...uh...oatmeal.^^0 which makes a surprisingly good "rotted flesh" appearance.








close up of the finished makeup! belatedly, i realized trying to put latex on my forehead to make wrinkles was not the greatest idea because man does that cream makeup not stick to it!








shot taken by my mom of the full on costume in more natural light! now the grey dead skin really shows.^^








close up shot of a latex piece done by, believe it or not, Face Off contestant Scott Fensterer! he was really really nice, and it was fun talking to him and his wife. i got his autograph, and he gave me a good deal on getting the latex piece done, and he gave me some touch ups all over, adding lividity. it took my make up up a notch and i was thrilled.^^ i had to have pictures taken of me with my touch ups, and with Scott.






















these next couple shots are products for sale by a guy who runs a business/store named The Dead Body Store. his stuff was amazing, and his little neckhugger was so awesome!!^^






















dunno who this girl was, but the dress was so gorgeous i wish i owned it...and the mouth was just horrifying. XD








this dude was awesome. he was hooked to a mostly real chain, i think, and he would lunge at people. since i'd walked around everywhere a couple times, i decided to take a rest and just stand off to the side, sipping my lemonade and giggling at the scaredy people. incidentally, it seems i was fufilling some kind of meme or something, because while i was just sipping my lemonade, people kept asking to take a picture of me doing exactly that. i finally decided to try a "selfie" and get in on it. XD
















when the zombies come/ to gnaw your brains. who ya gonna call?! ZOMBIEBUSTERS!!








...ya know i did not know who this was but thought it was cool enough to take a picture of at the time. but looking at it now...if i remember correctly, that's Meryl from the Walking Dead isn't it?








next to where Scott was doing his make up applications for people, there were some really nice people with a fake electric chair, and very awesome prop and machinery catalogues. i wanted to grab one before i left, but i was so exhausted i forgot...T_T it was amazing when i glanced through it though. i had a blast hanging in the electric chair for a little while though!^^






























a little hard to see, but a really good Michonne and Tyreese with a fake baby Judith.^^ i was utterly thrilled to see them.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

continuation from previous post.

took a picture of a Freddy Krueger to mess with my boyfriend, who soooo hates Freddy.^^ it was a good make up though.

View attachment 276774


saw a really cool genderbent Daryl! just had to get a picture.
View attachment 276775


and this guy has just...oh such a cool make up. and he actually make it mostly himself!!
View attachment 276776


and the last neato thing i saw...an old guy dressed up, as...whoo hoo, Beetlejuice!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pictures! Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Daveinthegrave it was a blast! wish there was more stuff to have done other than walk around and the half decent haunted houses. one of which i actually ended up volunteering in for a couple hours! that was the highlight of the night, the BEST part! scaring the bejebus out of people! which i did quite well might i add.^^


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like you had a ball cemetery girl !


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

absolutely! i'm definitely looking forward to going again this year now that i know what to expect! and here's hoping i'll be able to do better makeup...i'm debating getting a little air brush machine so i can do the lividity like Scott did cause my gosh, just a few squiggles made such a difference!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

CemeteryGirl said:


> absolutely! i'm definitely looking forward to going again this year now that i know what to expect! and here's hoping i'll be able to do better makeup...i'm debating getting a little air brush machine so i can do the lividity like Scott did cause my gosh, just a few squiggles made such a difference!!


I almost pulled the trigger on one myself for my haunt. If you get one post your experience with it. I'm interested in buying and learning to use one for zombie make up. That would be awesome.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

well Scott seemed quite capable with it, spray painting the watermelon silicone prosthetic and everything else. i only dare to imagine the wide range of possibilities it would open up.

but of course i'll post my review of the airbrush machine i get! my dad and i have even begun discussing me getting a shed in the backyard and getting power to it where i can make up silicone prosthetics and stuff. general horror make up creation.^^


----------

